# 2nd weekend of turkey season



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Sat. morning started off slow with only 1 hen talking in the roost. After she hit the ground nothing from the birds for a long time. Then in the distance

a long beard started to call and I started the conversation. He is coming when right in front of us at about 80 yds. a coyote goes by. Worked the turkey call hard to try and get him closer but, it didn't work. Few minutes went by and the dog flushed a hen at about 125 yds. About 5 minutes and another hen flushed this one voiced her displeasure loudly and the tom went quiet. Waited a while and started to work the call again and shortly 2 jakes show at about 80 yds. They see the decoys and come a running to beat up on the jake decoy. Great fun watching them try and look like the boss and spurring the decoy. After I was sure a long beard was not coming I took the short video.

Sun. morning was tuff. About 8 AM a gobbler lit up. Started calling and he is coming. Worked the bird for a good 10 minutes when close by a hen decided she liked the sound of the tom and started to call. She would talk, I would talk and the tom would gobble. Back and forth we went and it sounded like the tom quit moving and the hen went to him and I was stuck in the brush with my call in hand.

Still no long beard in the freezer but, still was a great weekend.

Will be back at it again Fri. and Sat. morning


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

cool stuff, good luck next time out.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report, good luck.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

once again,sounds like it was a good time

good luck next time you go out

youll get em yet


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Keep at em, sounds like a great time!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

That's hunting. Still a month to go before my season begins. Best of luck, BW.


----------

